# worshipping in a SDA building



## Bethel (Oct 24, 2011)

We visited a Reformed Baptist church yesterday that met in a 7th Day Adventist church. We really didn't know much about the SDA denomination until we looked in up on carm.org. After reading through all of the information, SDA appears to be a cult. Should the fact that the Reformed Baptist church meets at a SDA church keep us from considering it as a viable church option for our family? (the preaching was sound and the Lord's supper was via bread and cup with no intinction) I keep thinking that if it was JW hall, we would never even consider it...


----------



## he beholds (Oct 24, 2011)

is it not just a building?


----------



## raekwon (Oct 24, 2011)

It's just a building, and a building whose use is being redeemed for God's glory. Think nothing of it. (I'd say the same for a JW hall or an LDS building.)


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 24, 2011)

In my opinion there is absolutely no reason why this should cause you to doubt whether you should consider the church that meets in the building. As Jessica says, it is, after all, only a building. If the preaching is sound and the worship solid, then absolutely continue to consider it - even if it WAS a JW hall.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2011)

Several Reformed churches (RPCNA, OPC, PCA, etc...) use a SDA-building.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 24, 2011)

SDA building are actually ideal for church plants, etc. That is because they are set up for worship (as opposed to a school building, for example) and also never used on Sundays.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2011)

My home church meets in a SDA building. They will not permit us to use alcoholic wine in communion (we use non-alcoholic wine). There is one "picture of Christ" over the entrance to the sanctuary. Those are the only issues that I can think to mention.


----------



## Bengibor (Oct 24, 2011)

SDA is still not that heretical as Jehovah's Witnesses or Mormons. SDA fully accepts the Nicene Creed so when it comes to basic Christian beliefs (Trinity, Christ's divinity, incarnation , death and resurrection) they are within the boundaries of orthodoxy. On the other hand, they deny eternal punishment, observe Sabbath, don't eat unclean food from Leviticus. They also ordain women as pastors, which is one of the traits of creeping liberalism. All in all, it's just a building that you will be using so I wouldn't make a big deal of it.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 24, 2011)

Seventh Day Adventists believe in the Triune God, and therefore should not be thought of in the same vein as Jehovah's Witnesses. And even if they were, I agree that it's just a building and you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 24, 2011)

It would bother me to meet in a building alternately used for a false religion's worship (e.g. Jehovah's Witness). It likely would cause someone to stumble seeing you go in and out of a place like that. Even the rental covenants and entanglements present a problem that way.

But charitably, one could call the Seventh Day Adventist Christian, albeit with major problems.

On that basis, I would not hesitate to use their facility if it appeared to be the best stewardship option.


----------

